# Building cold smoker



## dave17a (Dec 1, 2013)

001.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Dec 1, 2013






Back in the middle and the sides with base in front of you. 15% off at Sutherlands this weekend. 1/2 " plywood and 2x4s. Screws I needed, plus had some. Had some 1 3/4. Bought 2 1/2 and 1 1/2. Ripped 2x4s for racks and top 3 were bored 1 1/2" center before rip. Front is cut but doors not cut out. More pics to come. Been stocking cheese and gonna buy some bellies.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 2, 2013)

Also was thinking high rib tin, like on Morton buildings, baked enamel of course, for roof and that would work for top vent. That would reduce bying flake board, tar paper and all putting screen in high spots on tin for dobbers and such.


----------



## link (Dec 2, 2013)

That looks pretty awesome. I have been planning on building one similar to this if I ever get to doing so. WOuld love it it you would share some dimensions and such.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 3, 2013)

Get ya some later. Laying out is not my game. Carpentry is not my trade, but experiance helps. Thought I thunk ahead, but had some issues on door. Building around oven racks off old stove that is going to scrapper. It is 26"Wx30" deep. 10" apart on racks. Nothin fancy even though gots lot of cedar laying around for trim.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 3, 2013)

Gonna do 2' overhang in front and 2" over on the other 3 sides


----------



## dave17a (Dec 5, 2013)

Cannot go off what I do, build as I go halve the time. Will finish this baby this weekend. Will post pics. Do some seasoning to get the wood coated. Been stocking up on cheese. Wife got coupon at school from local butcher, sooo gotta get some bellies. Having drawbacks and gotta get it going. Sausage too.


----------

